

Re-invent crashes site and tells customer to f* himself - mmmunja
http://postimage.org/image/rjq0gis93/
Today I had bad standoff with Re-invent support. When got back from summer vacation found out that one of the websites is not working. Of course, they have been migrating stuff without notifying owners and left it crashed.<p>After verifying it works locally in Cassini and IIS 7.5, then on another shared hosting (Arvixe) in IIS 7.5 I asked them to set it up correctly. They blamed it on me and wanted me to "fix my code" beside facts it works on other locations. After couple ticket reopenings, this is what I get.<p>Moving from there ASAP. Never again...
======
teach
Obviously there's not enough context here to figure out what happened, but
from what's presented, I'd side with Re-invent.

I don't trust anyone who takes a screenshot of only two posts in what was
almost certainly a long thread.

Another red flag is the assertion that 'my code doesn't need to be updated
because it works on my local machine'.

I suspect good riddance.

~~~
coryl
I don't trust any business that tells its customers to fuck off, regardless of
how incompetent that customer is.

It's not professional.

~~~
tsahyt
Sometimes it's the honest way though. But you're right, polite people come
across as more professional. So is it any better when someone tells a customer
to "fuck off" in a polite way (pretend there is one)?

~~~
coryl
If you're really at the point where you want to tell your customer to fuck
off, than you probably don't care for their business anymore.

So why not offer them a refund, say "we're sorry we couldn't accommodate your
business needs", and end it there? Quick and to the point, emotionless, and an
easy way to save time/money on a bad apple.

------
Eduardo3rd
You don't tell customers off like this no matter how obnoxious they are to you
over email. Just don't reply if you are that upset. Absolutely childish on the
part of the company.

See <http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1901> for a much better example of
how to handle annoying emails.

------
jcitme
I don't see what's going on. Anyone care to explain/give some context?

------
seafoodbuffet
It sounds like customer is using Re-invent for web hosting and an upgrade of
the web host's system broke an application of his. There's clearly more
context than is shown but it basically boils down to:

Customer: "it works on my machine, why doesn't it work on your host?" Re-
invent: "fuck off"

Even if the customer were completely at fault, this just seems like
ridiculously awful customer service.

------
MichaelMcQuirk
The complaint was looking good 'n normal until that last part. There was no
need to tell them that they dont know how to do their job. Could have just
said that it wasn't a pleasure working with their company, and left it as
that...

But yea, telling a customer to F* off is a really bad idea!

------
mmwanga
By the time support tells a customer to fuck off, they've had enough. I've
dealt with obnoxious customers that are better off as ex-customers for the
greater good. Also very suspicious is the lack of context in this posting.

------
retrohomearcade
Looks like you get what you pay for.....

------
Evbn
English translation of title, please.

